# Looking to meet a female travel buddy in Arizona



## FromNowhere (Nov 17, 2017)

I just drove down from the Oregon coast to Arizona for the winter visiting family and friends for the holidays. I've kinda sorta been dating a little, but it seems like all of the women I meet are either stuck where they are, or not open to traveling the country at this time. It's kind of a tall order to meet someone who is in a similar situation in their life as it is I suppose. I'm really just looking for a female travel buddy to enjoy the great outdoors with. If it turns into something more, great, if not, that's fine too. I think the key here is companionship and enjoying each other's company and having similar interests. That would be really great!

I can provide a background check (just had one completed when I signed up for Couch Surfing and Uber) never had any trouble with the law, etc. I have two sisters, so I know all too well how daunting this can be for the opposite sex.

I bought a new van that is slowing being converted to a full-on camper and it's already pretty comfy and has tons of room. I am 420 friendly, booze is okay, although I don't drink very often.

I am pretty laid back, I read a ton of books and nerd out on documentaries, I love to hike, do Kyudo style archery, listen to music, photograph nature, explore new places, and meet new people. I have no problem sending a pic in private. I'm in my early 40's, no kids, very youthful and adventure seeking. I am college educated, clean cut, but my worldview is way outside of the mainstream for sure.

Let me know if you would like to meet up for coffee or something and we can go from there. I will be at the Rubber Tramp Rendezvous in Quartzsite, AZ in December/January by the way. We could possibly meet up there and hang out with all the rubber tramps.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 17, 2017)

STP is not a dating/hookup site!
I'm sure I'll be one of many to reiterate this. 

nonetheless good luck in your endeavors both traveling and romance wise!


----------



## autumn (Nov 17, 2017)

These posts are frowned upon for a good reason - no matter how well meaning you are or how pure your intentions, StP isn't a dating site.


----------



## FromNowhere (Nov 18, 2017)

Okay, got it. Thank You.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 18, 2017)

i'm looking for a guy with beautiful long ginger hair and beard.... must be into engine changes and scat play....


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 18, 2017)

zim said:


> These posts are frowned upon for a good reason - no matter how well meaning you are or how pure your intentions, StP isn't a dating site.


I'll agree with that to , but come on us dogs get lonely out here. 

Yea STP IS NOT a dating site or OP , but I can see where your inclined to seek the same type person . It's a catch 22 and respect is handed down here . 

I MADE THIS WITH A SOBER MIND


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 18, 2017)

You dirty fuck! I'm down let's smear it all over us . Mmmm yum 




roguetrader said:


> i'm looking for a guy with beautiful long ginger hair and beard.... must be into engine changes and scat play....


K


----------



## creature (Nov 18, 2017)

wait a second..
I don't see the original OP as posting inappropriately..

this is in "SEX AND RELATIONSHIPS".. and point on about searching for someone who is devoted to the ideology... where is the fucking breech?

sex doesn't mean you have a vested fucking interest, it just means you are looking for strength, if you know what it is about.

I don't catch anything about a " hookup" or even a fucking date..

I see this as an entirely valid extention of nomadic, anarchisic existentialism..

unless you are enforcing celibacy..

which may be OK, if this is a cult or a church or something..

I appreciate the strictness, for sure, because ultimately we each need to be individually self-sustainable..

after that, we need to earn our worth from each other..

none of us, I think, *love* to be alone..
we may be alone because we force the issue of self-identity,and honesty to self, but loneliness may be the very Source of
Creation..

I do not know, but..

loneliness defeats *everything*..

so why bitch at a sojourner's honesty?


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 19, 2017)

I agree with you totally but I can see from Matt's POV , I can't speak for him but as former forum owner risk and liability comes into play . This is why I never endorsed or allowed our community to do just the above . Now say if you met some girl off STP and got married vice versa . Happy times but reverse the above and bad rumors start . Don't panics recent dealing with a girl is a prime example . Here some of us were bad mouthing him on forum until the truth came out . Turns out dontpanic was a victim himself and here's what she had to say about us on this forum if approval to post ?
I got this after Matt locked the thread .




creature said:


> wait a second..
> I don't see the original OP as posting inappropriately..
> 
> this is in "SEX AND RELATIONSHIPS".. and point on about searching for someone who is devoted to the ideology... where is the fucking breech?
> ...


----------



## DrewSTNY (Nov 19, 2017)

Probably could move this to Road Dogs section.

I know we had a discussion about this a few weeks ago and I agree that StP is not a dating site so don't use it to find your next hookup. I don't think the OP was necessarily intending this.

At any rate, the OP is pretty non-committal in the post and it's one of the less "guy seeking fuck toy" or vice versa posts out there. Still, things like this end up with drama on the site that no one is really interested in reading - vis "manic hippie chick" and ends up being a train wreck.

Anyway, @FromNowhere, best of luck finding a road dog. I'm not saying you won't find one among the travelers here, be careful out there.


----------



## autumn (Nov 19, 2017)

@creature - My understanding of the issue is that StP is supposed to be a safe place for those of any gender. These posts pop up from time to time and they have a great potential to make people uneasy about the community.

I personally wouldn't find this post creepy. However, like @DrewSTNY said, the vast majority of them can be distilled down to "seeking fuck toy", which is extremely creepy and misogynistic.


----------



## beersalt (Nov 19, 2017)

Either way, this is a specified post aimed toward female travelers to have sexual relations with this guy. The pressure is there, because it is mentioned. Seeking this shit out on this website is fucking lame, and reading this was like a waste of time looking at somebodies e-harmony profile. For me, at least. I'm here to browse useful information, even if it is posted within the "Sex, and relationships" forum. Share information, don't seek sexual favors.


----------



## FromNowhere (Nov 19, 2017)

My intentions are completely above board, but I don't expect anyone to be able to magically sense that what I am saying is genuine. So from that perspective I can understand the responses I have been getting. The scat play might look kinda good if I'm still traveling solo for another 6 months. I will let ya know buddy. Kidding!

I could be a total creeper, or far worse, and nobody would know until it's too late. Especially on a site like this where there would invariably be people that I would avoid. So yeah, I get why this would be a concern.

I made this post because I felt lonely. All of my friends and family are very supportive and open to this lifestyle, but they seem stuck in a job, a routine, habits, a manufactured worldview, etc. Which is fine if they are happy, lord knows I've been there before. Every time I go out on an epic roadie, go camping, or some other road excursion, it has been fun, but it has also been lonely. That's exactly where I am coming from. Doing all this fun stuff is fun, but it's less fun alone.

I don't have any expectations beyond finding someone cool who enjoys getting outdoors and enjoying nature. That in itself would be great! Having said that, who would turn down the possibility for a loving relationship if it were to present itself? Seems to be a deeply human trait rather than a 'hook up' in my mind.


----------



## FromNowhere (Nov 19, 2017)

dumpsternavel said:


> Either way, this is a specified post aimed toward female travelers to have sexual relations with this guy. The pressure is there, because it is mentioned. Seeking this shit out on this website is fucking lame, and reading this was like a waste of time looking at somebodies e-harmony profile. For me, at least. I'm here to browse useful information, even if it is posted within the "Sex, and relationships" forum. Share information, don't seek sexual favors.


What I think is going on here is that you are equating your past experiences to what I am saying and forming a conclusion based on that. I don't blame you for this conclusion if your experience has been what you are claiming I am looking for. However, just as it's possible that I may only be seeking sex as you say (which I never mentioned in my original post) is it also possible that I mean what I say? I think your interpretation is clouded by your experience. Which again, is completely understandable, but could also be a wrongful misinterpretation. Is it likely that a man wants a woman for sex? Yes, of course. Any reasonable person would conclude that. Is it also likely that there are people in the world who aren't assholes? Again, yes of course. I have met a few of them and am honored to call them friends! Other people may have a much darker view of humanity and the world at large (Nihilism being one thing that I notice is an epidemic on STP), but that doesn't change the fact that your presumptions cannot be correct 100% of the time if we are to objectively deconstruct this notion.


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 19, 2017)

I hear Korn playing A.D.I.D.A.S the n the background


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 20, 2017)

@dumpsternavel - a hell of a lot of people use the internet to find a partner these days because of the wide reach it offers, so i don't find @FromNowhere's post that sinister, he just used the wrong platform... reading his posts he seems a pretty reasonable guy, he's not pressuring anyone to do anything....


----------



## creature (Nov 20, 2017)

O, man..
This is an old theme..
What's odd is when females (admittedly more rarely) post for a companion based road dawg, they don't get hammered.
If people need to bitch about how bad others are for seeking trust & responsibility for a long term partnership that may hold a joy beyond mere experience, then bitch about yourselves & your own failings, & not about someone else's honesty.

I absolutely agree that 'hook-up" posts should be grounds for immediate expulsion, but guess what?
Most people on this site whom significantly contribute are working their asses off to be outside the norm of 'quid pro quo' economics, monetary, sexual, pseudo-agape or otherwise.
We need to cut each other a little slack & stop demanding whatever criteria our personal ideology of perfection demands from others, and be willing to do the fucking *work* of evaluating from not only the perspective of a single individual before throwing fucking stones at them, but maybe even drawing our own into question.
Maybe a lot of folks think 'granting an exception' is a privilege they deign upon others because they hold their own opinions in such high regard, but I tend to think we browbeat others on issues of *their* honesty because we hate the pain & fucking guilt that is associated with looking at our own failures and what that failure means about the individual who may or may not grant some sort of fucking indulgence, than to say "this is reasonable honesty, I'm not going to fucking judge them for it, even if I disagree to the pit of my fucking soul".
If it bugs you that much, just don't read the fucking post, unless you're a goddann fucking bigot who just likes to attack people who disagree with you (insert member name creature, fucking here).

I am parked in NW Washington, the ocean 200 feet from my van..
I have just worked my fucking ass off, to the point of physical injury, to get back in the saddle to continue both my journies & my dreams, without the need to ask any great help from any other individual, including God All Fucking Mighty, so far as I am able to tell.

I have better things to do than defend a person who seeks love, against those whom may, oddly enough, failed in finding their own.

If this guy has what it takes to serve, protect, honor & work for the hope he is open towards, I will have his fucking back.

If he is actually a fucking creep I suspect we will know it soon enough, because there have been some real dickshits on here who have done their fucking thing & not even come *close* to the kind of public judgement that he has put himself to risk upon.

I thought StP and those whom comprise it's core had better things to work on than assaulting the love of a fellow traveler..


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 20, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> i'm looking for a guy with beautiful long ginger hair and beard.... must be into engine changes and scat play....



Ive been here this whole time, handsome 

Snapchat: @DirtyGinger69


----------



## DrewSTNY (Nov 20, 2017)

creature said:


> O, man..
> This is an old theme..
> What's odd is when females (admittedly more rarely) post for a companion based road dawg, they don't get hammered.
> If people need to bitch about how bad others are for seeking trust & responsibility for a long term partnership that may hold a joy beyond mere experience, then bitch about yourselves & your own failings, & not about someone else's honesty.
> ...



It's all good, John, but as stated too nicely earlier - RTFM for this site. The community has stated they don't want personal ads on the StP site, that's something that belongs elsewhere. I don't care even. Put it in the Road Dogs section.

I personally like @FromNowhere, not that it matters here at this point. And, to me, the original post is certainly better than a discussion on licking bloody vagina or weird sex toys.

This thread has devolved into a shit chucking contest anyway complete with aforementioned head on collision with a DPU. Probably should be locked up and the debris cleared for the next drama of the week.


----------



## FromNowhere (Nov 20, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> It's all good, John, but as stated too nicely earlier - RTFM for this site. The community has stated they don't want personal ads on the StP site, that's something that belongs elsewhere. I don't care even. Put it in the Road Dogs section.
> 
> I personally like @FromNowhere, not that it matters here at this point. And, to me, the original post is certainly better than a discussion on licking bloody vagina or weird sex toys.
> 
> This thread has devolved into a shit chucking contest anyway complete with aforementioned head on collision with a DPU. Probably should be locked up and the debris cleared for the next drama of the week.


Glad I could be of assistance in a roundabout way.


----------

